

Uber Ban in Germany Is Lifted by Court - danielsamuels
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/17/business/international/uber-ban-in-germany-is-lifted-by-court.html

======
rostigerpudel
To put this into perspective for non-Germans: A preliminary injunction
requires urgency. Urgency is in the eye of the beholder but most courts here
expect you to request an injunction within four weeks of your gaining
knowledge of some wrongdoing.

Taxi Deutschland waited too long (almost a year) which is why the injunction
was overturned. However, the judge also let on that on the merits, Taxi
Deutschland would win court proceedings - the case just is not considered
urgent anymore.

